

Getting started with ScriptCS - scottksmith95
http://scottksmith.com/blog/2013/05/08/getting-started-with-scriptcs/

======
untog
A fascinating mix of C# and Node-y programming. If nothing else, it'll
hopefully be a good intro for C# developers to a different way of working.

